# in need of feed back



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I just posted some pics of my HT Project, I'd like to get some more ideas on the design.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Sure thing... but where did you put the pics?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In the Image Gallery

http://www.hometheatershack.com/photopost/member.php?uid=12912&protype=1


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This appears to be where you are at as of now...










It will be easier for people to help you if you will link what pics you'd like everyone to look at. Just go to each pic and copy the BB code below it and paste it here in the thread. :T


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks man, I knew I was doing something wrong... I'm trying to join the construction and design forum, but I can't seem to know how.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll try to copy & paste pics for the Construction forum, thanks Mike


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

hi Sonnie, that picture is of a bedroom wall/HT....can you help me get in the right forum to ask questions about my project?


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

aaaah, I think the picture will be seen now. is it right????


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, you got it right!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like you got the picture now showing up here. Anything in specific you were trying to get help on?


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes thank you, I've learned lots from this site but still have many questions, for example: do I need to run speaker wires thru a conduit?, what other cables do I need to have going to the rear projector besides the HDMI & RCA?, do you know how to add more power to sorround speakers? can I add an amplifier to my TX-SR605 Onkyo A/V


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

DIYHT1 said:


> Yes thank you, I've learned lots from this site but still have many questions, for example: do I need to run speaker wires thru a conduit?, what other cables do I need to have going to the rear projector besides the HDMI & RCA?, do you know how to add more power to sorround speakers? can I add an amplifier to my TX-SR605 Onkyo A/V


Get CL3 or CL2 for your speaker wire and skip the conduit. This type of cable is rated for in wall use. 

Some people run a VGA cable to their projector. But I would just run 2 HDMI cables. Pretty much were everything is heading is HDMI. You can run component cables as well since they are not to expensive. The biggest thing I would do is run a 2" conduit to the projector location from your equipment location for future runs.

The 605 does not have the ability to run external amps since it has no pre-outs for it. Sorry on that one. You have to step up to the 705 for that.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm a big fan of conduit for everything, but that's for future-proofing, not anything sound-related. It's just really nice to pull one wire out and have the new one in place with no worries. If you do run conduit, use some thin telephone wire or non-flammable cord inside it to allow for easy pulling when the time comes. I tie off the ends with big washers so they don't accidentally get pulled through.

As for wiring, I am going to go with RapidRun from Impact or Parts Express. You can run in-wall HDMI, DVI, analog, component with little hassle. My next AV project is wiring up my living room with the gear in one corner and the TV on one wall. The goal is 100% hidden wires. Sadly I haven't used them yet, so I can't write a review, but they seem well liked and are currently the only DIY HDMI solution.

So far it's looking good. Keep the pics coming and let us know how it goes.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Guys. Frame should be drywall in 3 days, wiring still need to be routed. New pics Monday or Tuesday. 

Have you used sound choice board?


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

> in need of feed back


As someone who spends most of his time in live audio I can really only offer advice on how to stop feedback! :dumbcrazy:

Seriously: When I ran the cables for my project I ran one of everything, simply becasue if you ever decide to move it becomes another little resale value thing, just like have 3 phase in the shed, No one really needs it but it will increase either the value or saleability of your property.


Dr F


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

thank you all, drywall is up!! see pics


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

before drywall


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

after drywall


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

would you place the front speakers under the screen or on the sides (left & right)?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

DIYHT1 said:


> would you place the front speakers under the screen or on the sides (left & right)?


I found this online ... http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/learningcenter/home/inwall_placement.html

Good Luck :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I would place them at the sides, about one third up from the bottom of the screen and with the tweeters angled to the seated position..


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Man i just want to accomplish a little goofy project. I wish I had the know how and skills of you guys........This thing look really nice......I like the round front of the stage I believe it is ...........NICE!


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: getting there*









screen almost done


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Getting there*

new pic of the stage.


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

stage pic


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

*WOW*
Very nice this thing is really coming along........great job........keep us updated I cant wait to see more!


----------

